# Sistemas SCADA



## Diod (Ago 12, 2006)

He leído algo de información acerca de los sistemas SCADA, pero no comprendo bien qué hay que hacer para implementar uno. Sé que existen herramientas como WinCC, In Touch y CUBE, que supongo que son programas que permiten al usuario la creación de un sistema SCADA a medida, pero no sé si también es necesario recurrir a la programación. 

Agradecería cualquier aclaración al respecto.


----------



## GERZ (Ago 20, 2006)

Pues yo he trabajado con el sistema OPC-InTouch y se mueve en un entorno grafico como windows ,  por lo que de programacion tiene poco, todo se diseña con un dibujo.

Por lo demas es asociar la variable del sistema a la tuya en el monitor y poco más. Históricos, linealizar la variable,control pid, etc...


----------



## CAZADOR (Ago 25, 2006)

hola amigo el sistema scada es un diseño grafico donde tu puedes simular un circuito electrico u otras cosas en funcion a movimientos pa esto necesitas enlaces de comunicacion como un plc y su sistema de comunicacion teniendo entradas y salidas puedes lograrlo por ejemplo yo uso el Rslogix500 como PLC despues para la comunicacion uso el RS linx  y para el sistema de scada uso el Rsview32 para la simulacion de esto, tengo un demo pero es muy garnde como para pacertelo a tu correo para q veas como funciona este scada tienes muchas herramientas de grafica vehiculos de transporte fajas cilindros ect. espero q te ayude


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

SCADA son las iniciales de Supervisory Control And Data Aquisition (Supervision, Control y Adquisicion de Datos)

Imaginate que tenés una red de PLCs o dispositivos como medidores de temperatura, medidores de parámetros eléctricos, etc, etc.

Los sistemas SCADA son softwares que se conectan por medio de redes de telecomunicaciones a estos dispositivos de campo. Es decir que es necesario que estos dispositivos de campo tengan conectividad. Los dispositivos de campo que tienen conectividad generalmente "hablan" en un protocolo standard, por ej. Modbus, Profibus, XWAY, etc, etc.

Los SCADAs generalmente vienen con un monton de drivers de comunicación que son modulos de software que sirven para "hablar" con esos dispositivos de campo asi como un sistema operativo tiene drivers para interactuar con los dispositivos de entrada/salida como el mouse, teclado, impresora, etc.

Los drivers de un SCADA ejecutan dos tareas fundamentales: Leer y escribir variables de los dispositivos de campo. Uno debe especificar esas variables de acuerdo a lo que indica la documentacion del SCADA particular.

Con un SCADA podés realizar un mímico del proceso con pantallas animadas

Con un SCADA podés registrar variables en funcion del tiempo y almacenarlas en bases de datos.

Con un SCADA podés manipular alarmas de un proceso. Esto es, registrar alarmas, reconocer alarmas, etc.

Con un SCADA podes realizar un sistema de Control Estadistico de Proceso (SPC)

Hasta podes hacer la simulacion de un proceso conectando el PLC para poder depurar el programa de un PLC. Esto por supuesto debe ser programado.

Los Scadas generalmente tienen un lenguaje scripting para poder realizar acciones automaticas personalizadas. Ya vas a ver que siempre vas a tener que programar algo, pero cosas muy simples. Algunos SCADAs vienen con scriptin en JAVA, otros en C++, otros en VBA, otros BASIC bien "basico", otros tienen uno propio.

El tema es que el SCADA resuelve la parte mas dificil como es la comunicacion con los dispositivos de campo, la animacion de objetos gráficos, el manipuleo de las alarmas, el registro de variables, etc, etc.

SCADAs hay muchos,

CITECT
Super Flash
P-CIM
WINCC
In-Touch
CX-Supervisor
y mas y mas

Hay hasta proyectos GPL en www.sourceforge.net que están en desarrollo.


----------



## waterflame (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola, solo quería agregar algo a la excelente descripción de chuko.

En una lectura rápida quisá no se aprecie lo que mensiona acerca de leer y escribir variables.

Es muy común que se utilice como solo lectura, es decir, ver que está pasando en campo e historiar esas variables, o verlas en un gráfico de análisis de tendencia.

Pero otra función muy importante es la de control. Si en nuestro mímico tenemos privilegios suficientes sobre una válvula, vamos a poder controlarla desde esa pantalla, por ejemplo, haciendo que se abra, se cierre o quede abierta en alguna proporción en campo.

También tienen todo un sistema de alarmas que indican circunstancias críticas como ser niveles mínimos y máximos de concentración de sustancias, por ejemplo.

Yo uso iFix Dynamics, puedes bajarte el demo que es funcional por dos horas cada vez que lo corres, y te deja guardar los trabajos. Utiliza Visual Basic como lenguaje de programación.

Saludos


----------



## Diod (Oct 7, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## caliz23 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hermano Necesito un favor no se a que nivel sabes usar el Rsview o si has usado el Rsview Studio pero necesito a ver si tendras un manual. tengoq ue guardar un historial de 15 dias de unas variables y no lo puedo hacer con un data log ni con una tendencia necesito que sea una especie de matriz de datos gracias de ante mano por tu ayuda


----------



## Alvaro Araiza Alvaradejo (Dic 27, 2006)

Saludos quote, soy nuevo en esto del foro y estaba leyendo algunas cosas y me encontre con tu inquietud, yo tengo un manual de RSView32, yo estoy todavia aprendiendo pero por si te sirve te lo adjunto.


----------



## HazaR (Dic 28, 2006)

muy bien amigos toda esta información es de gran utilidad para la gente que se dedica a este rubro ...mil gracias

HaZaR


----------



## caliz23 (Ago 16, 2007)

Les recomiendo que se cambien de Scada para Wonderware Intouch y la nueva arquitectura Archestra....


----------



## Andreina (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola a todos..! Me llamo Andreina y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica. Actualmente estoy en pasantías para optar mi titulo. 
   El proyecto q me corresponde es el diseño de un sistema de supervisión y monitoreo de los procesos de aire, vapor y agua de la planta. Todos estos procesos ya tienen implementado sus controladores, el siguiente paso seria establecer la conexión de todos ellos a través de una red ..pero no se como hacerlo..si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería..   Gracias!


----------



## Cofla (Feb 9, 2008)

Andreina:
               Hola, te puedo ayudar un poco, pero primero unas preguntas asi conocemos bien lo que queres implemetar.
               Que tipo de red queres implementar? RS485, Ethernet, inalambrica ?
Cada controlador que desis que tiene cada proceso, los hiciste vos, son comerciales, que salida tienen?.
               Yo hice de proyecto de tesis un sistema SCADA, para una disciplina cientifica en la Antartida y era una placa con comunicasion USB. ASi que lo primero a determinar es que tipo de conexion queres.
                Saludos y suerte.

               Carlos.


----------



## Andreina (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola carlos..Gracias por tu Respuesta..!   

    Los controladores ya estan instalados y funcionan perfectamente controlando asi las variables de cada sistema.. Estos controladores son de la serie UDC de Honeywell, está el UDC 6300, UDC 3000, UDC 3300 y el UDC 2200. Estos controladores pueden comunicarse a través de RS485..lo que no entiendo es como a través de un solo bus de datos la PC donde estará corriendo el sistema SCADA podrá reconocer cada una de las variables que me interesa monitorear. Además, no se si esas variables se obtienen del PLC.

    Gracias!  Espero q me respondas..


----------



## Cofla (Feb 11, 2008)

Andreina:
                Yo nunca he usado PLC, por lo general hago mis propios controladores, asi que dame un tiempo que miro las caracteristicas de los que mencionas.
                El tema del bus RS485, es el medio mas comun en los controladores industriales, la ventaja es que se pueden conectar varios dispositivos en paralelo y mediante comandos y direcciones se puede aceder a ellos, la forma es como si por el puerto rs232 mandaras un paquete de compuesto por DIRECCION+COMANDO+DATO. De hecho es asi como se hace usando ademas una interface RS232 a RS485.
                  Del pado de la PC que tipo de soft tenes que usar, algo ya hecho propio de los PLC, VisualInstrument o tenes que hacerlos vos?


                         Carlos.


----------



## Andreina (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola carlos..!

    Q tal?

   Aún noc q software voy  a usar, pero si podré usar cualquier software comercial como Intouch, wincc, entre otros. Eso lo tendré q decidir en el momento q ya sepa que tipo de comunicación voy  a usar. Lo q no entiendo aún es que, como voy a llevar las señales analógicas y digitales hasta el PC para q este pueda monitorearlas y decirme en que valor esta cada una de de esas señales. 

Disculpa tantas preguntas..!


----------



## Cofla (Feb 12, 2008)

Andreina:
              Bueno hemos llegado a la parte donde hay que arremangarce y laburar. La cosa es asi: tendras que leerte los manuales de los controladores y ver si estan  disponibles las variables que queres llevar a PC, lo mas provable es que tengan un modo de encuesta de parametros o algo asi. Entonces Desde tu soft tendras que hacer un scaneo de los controladores interrogandolos por las variables que deseas.  Tene en cuenta que los PLC pueden ser programados, configurados y monitoreados por bus. asi que lo que vos queres tener en PC si son variables que los PLC las miden porque las usan para controlar, tienen que estar disponibles para monitorearlas. Yo no he tenido tiempo de ver los manuales de los dispositivos que mencionas, vere si me hago un tiempo asi los leo y te oriento mejor. Suete.

                                                                                                     Carlos.


----------



## alti (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola Andreina,

Tal y como comenta Cofla, deberàs utilizar el driver de comunicaciones, según el protocolo implementado por los PLC Honeywell. Yo uso InTouch i seguramente estarà el driver de comunicaciones para este PLC. De todas formas, te aconsejo que uses el estandard OPC para comunicar con los automátas mucho màs sencillo y compatible con practicamente todos los SCADAs del mercado. Deberias conseguir el OPC Server de Honeywell para tus dispositivos y de aqui para el SCADA con estandard OPC. Te lo digo así, porque con los drivers dessarrollados por terceros (InTouch) me he encontrado casos que no funcionan al 100% bien o funcionan con limitaciones. OPC al ser un estandard las directrices de implementación son iguales para todos los fabricantes, lo qual te assegura compatibilidad.


----------



## Andreina (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola!   

El sistema de generación de vapor q necesito monitorear está compuesto de 3 calderas el cual ya estan automatizadas completamente con los controladores q  mencioné anteriormente. Ya yo se cuales son las variables de entrada y salida del PLC. Las señales de entrada provienen de unos transmisores de presión, vapor y nivel. Y las señales de salida van hacia las valvulas o elementos finales. Estos PLCs tiene capacidad de conexión con un PC a través de RS422/485. Además me dijeron que tendria q usar el intouch. 

   Ahora bien, Las señales las vay a tomar directamente del pLc?

  Cómo llevo cada una de esas variables al computador? 

  Cómo el escada va a saber q valores pertenecen a una variable o a otra? 

  Cómo llevo una señal de alarma q se activa cuando se cierra un contacto?  

   Por cada marca de PLC (si tuviece siemens, allen bradley, etc) necesito un drivers dado por cada fabricante?

 Graciassss por todo..de verdad! Espero q puedan despejarme esas dudas..Éxito!


----------



## joseluis bendaña (Feb 13, 2008)

es de gran ayuda el rsview32 para alguien novato que quiere aprender de programacion sobre plc Allen Bradley, como lo puedo conseguir


----------



## Cofla (Feb 15, 2008)

Andreina:
                 Con respecto a las ultimas preguntas que has hecho, la respuesta depende de que tan accesibles son los PLC desde el RS485. Yo pude bajas una hoja tecnica del UD3300.
en el encontre solo la configuracion de la comunicacion y no como acceder a el. Si tenes el manual en  PDF de los PLC enviamelos asi los leo. Pero un poco tratare de orientarte:

1. Cada PLC se le configura una dirección para el bus, con esta direccion el soft de PC discrimina un PLC de otro.
2. Un vez direcionado el PLC dependera de cada PLC a que se puede acceder.  Supongo que tiene que tener la opcion de poder leer las entradas con las cuales hace el control. Estas variebles de entrada, pensalas como sub direcciones. Entonces a lo que se deberia llegar es a armar un´paquete se comunicasion asi:

PC Envia : "Direcion PLC" + "Comando ( LEER ENTRADA)"+ " Canal de Entrada"
PLC contesta: " Direccion" + "valor"

Esto es algo teorico y mas o memos como yo trabajo en los controles que hago y es como me imagino que debe ser. Pero la idea es esa.

3 Lo mismo para conocer una alarma, si estas scanenado el estado de las entradas tambien se podra hacerlo con las salidas.   

 A riesgo de quedar como un profesor malo que has tenido en la facu te repito, tendras que leer los manuales de cada PLC. y ver que tenes disponible respecto a la accesibilidad.

Lo mas probable es como dijo ALTI que este todo cocinado y solo tengas que usar un driver.
Ahora sobre eso no podre ayudarte, porque no es tanto mi conocimiento de PLC.

 Suerte.
 Carlos.


----------



## ratinco (Feb 18, 2008)

Un saludo a todos los participantes del foro...Actualmente estoy escribiendo el proyecto fin de carrera"Planta experimental de secado" implementado por un sistema SCADA. Bueno la consulta es que sistemas SCADA son los mas comercializados? en que base fundamentamos la eleccion de nuestro sistema y software?. Gracias por adelantado  
Sandra T.
Atte.


----------



## Andreina (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola Carlos! 

   Ahorita estoy leyendo los manuales de los Controladores y viendo que tipo de comunicación soportan.

 Gracias por la ayuda! Cualquier duda te vuelvo a escribir! Chauppp


----------



## alti (Feb 27, 2008)

Ratinco,

WINCC (Siemens), Intouch (Wonderware), RSView (Rockwell Automation), iFix (Motorola), Axeda Supervisor, CITECT.

Estos són mas o menos los SCADA de gama media alta, luego existen otros para control distribuïdo, peró no creo que este sea tu caso.

Lo tendrás que elegir en base a la conectividad requerida, la marca del PLC, el tamaño de la palicación y el pressupuesto disponible. Como te comento los SCADA anteriores són de gama media-alta lo cual quiere decir que para una aplicación pequeña serían un poco caros.


----------



## masamericano (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola a mi me gustaria que alguien me facilitara un manual del rd view ya que estan como escasos bueno le agradeceria al que me lo facilitara graciass


----------



## xcalibur (May 5, 2008)

Hola,
trabajo con el SCADA Oasys y tengo que realizar la documentación del sistema, para ponerla a disposición de un futuro desarrollador del sistema. Entonces quería ver si me pueden ayudar porque necesito saber los aspectos mas importantes del sistema de acuerdo al mantenimiento y desarrollo futuro. Le tengo que pedir al fabricante y actual implantador del sistema todo lo necesario para el mantenimiento y desarrollo:  Puedo solicitar código, protocolos, etc...

¿Cuáles son los puntos más importantes que tengo que documentar? Es decir, en qué aspectos os centraríais vosotros para dejar el sistema perfectamente descrito y sin limitaciones?

Gracias


----------



## electronico (Jul 20, 2008)

Saludos a todos... quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el uso del software PCIM que es un SCADA para automatizacion... resulta que mi principal problema es realizar los scripts de control para poder darle ordenes al PCIM.. tengo que simular un sistema de paletizado pero esa parte de control que tengo entendido lo hacen los scripts, no tengo idea de como hacerlos.....

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo...

De antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## itvboy (Jul 31, 2008)

Saludos, yo utilizo hace 4 anios Wonderware Intouch, no les recomiendo wonderware por precio, pero me parece excelente pare proyectos grandes, para pequenias automatizaciones mejor utilizen alguno economico o de plano programenlo ustedes, no es tan dificil en delphi o visual basic. Una vez implemente un proyecto grande donde el HMI lo hice con delphi. Saludos.


----------



## martin (Ago 15, 2008)

Como les va. Mi primera visita al foro. Mi es consulta sobre scada. Tengo que comunicarme con una maquina para visualizar datos. El tablero electrico tiene plc siemens o abb. Necesito un scada que me permita conexion local y remota. Son pocas variables y solo para visualizacion. Que scada me recomiendan? El medio de comunicacion es indistinto, por modbus, modem telefonico, ethernet... Mi primera alternativa es comunicarme con empresas proveedoras de estos sistemas, y que me den un scada andando y con posibilidad de que yo pueda luego modificar las aplicaciones y agregar o quitar variables. He visto en internet que PCIM es bastante usado. 

Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia que puedan hacerme

Muchas gracias!


Martin


----------



## gladysvelarde (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola mi nombres es Gladys Velarde, necesito ayuda con el programa RSView32, tengo que realizar un interfase, alguien me puede ayudar, con manuales, o con dudas que tenga, alguien sabe manejar este programa?

Se los agradeceria muchisimo...


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 23, 2008)

Propongo también el uso del SCADA P-CIM. 
Este se puede bajar GRATIS de la página de www.afcon-inc.com, al igual que una cantidad innumerable de driver´s para casi todos los protocolos y PLC. 
El programa descargado e instalado permite comunicación con 20 variables digitales y/o analógicas durante 59 minutos. Luego se debe cerrar y abrir nuevamente.
Una vez que tenemos el programa casi terminado y probado, definimos la llave de puerto paralelo ó USB que corresponde a la aplicación


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 1, 2008)

Conexiones pc - plc - proceso 
Wueno ante todo mis cordiales saludos y expongo lo siguiente : 
me han asignado la tarea de realizar un control de proceso (de nivel , de presion )a distancia por ethernet con intouch. 
en otras palabras controlar un proceso desde mi pc (hogar) y de la planta enviar datos a mi pc para monitorearlos. 
los materiales con los que cuento son los sgts: 

*plc allen bradley s5/200 
*un proceso de nivel con todo lo necesario (registrador,controlador,valvulas,bomba,etc) 
*pcs 

si me pudieran ayudar a realizarlo y explicarme como logro realizar tal proyecto. 
soy estudiante de electronica industrial en senati estoy cursando el sexto semestre. 

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 3, 2008)

Tengo varias consultas
El sistema, debe ser para usarlo o para un proyecto 
Para el control de nivel hace falta: Caudal de agua de entrada, caudal de vapor dfe salida, nivel instantáneo
Para procesos tan rápidos y críticos como el nive, desde un punto remoto solo se debe poder registrar información, no controlar variables (por seguridad). Si fuera solo un proyecto, esto se puede prever como si fuera un telecontrl desde un punto de la fábrica, pro recordar que no habría una persona que pueda tomar desiciones in situ en caso de caída de la comunicación o duda en uno de los datos transferidos.
Quedo a  la espera de tus necesidades respectoa este tema. Saludos


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 3, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta luis :
si efectivamente es para un proyecto de nivel , tengo como un modulo de pruebas donde realizo mis practicas de control automatico.
necesito controlarlo a distancia.

gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 4, 2008)

Bien, para empezar con el tema  la teoría del control
Para mantener el NIVEL de agua de una caldera, necesitamos saber cuanto VAPOR estamos entregando al sistema, cuanta AGUA  de reposición estamos cargando, y cual es el SET POINT o punto de control requerido para el nivel que necesitamos.
La apertura de la válvula de agua a la caldera, será proporcional a la diferencia entre (a) caudal de agua que está efectivamente entrando (dato de un caudalímetro) y (b) el caudal de vapor que efectivamente estamos entregando, dato también obtendo de un caudalímetro. A esa diferencia se agrega un multiplicador, que representa pequeñas pérdidas, errores de los caudalímetros, purgas, etc. 
De este valor, el sistema sabrá en cada momento cuanta agua de más o de menos está entrando, en función de la cantidad de vapor que está saliendo. El dato del nivel pedido (set point), pondrá un punto donde el proceso dejará fijo el nivel de agua en función del caudal de vapor de salida.
Este proceso es muy rápido, por lo que se usa un control PID, con salida directa a la vávula de agua.

Para control remoto, se transmitirán los datos de caudal de agua, caudal de vapor, nivel instantáneo, y se enviará al sistema automático el Set Point o nivel deseado como único dato, el resto es automático.

Para control de PRESION de la caldera, simplemente se toma el valor de la misma en un punto con vapor con relativamente poca turbulencia, y se modula la cantidad necesaria de combustible para lograr el valor deseado. 

Los datos emitidos de la caldera hasta el programa de supervisión, suelen ser caudal de combustible, presión de vapor a la salida, y como dato de control, la presión deseada, que forzará el mayor o menor consmo de combustible, hasta alcanzar el valor deseado y mantenerlo.

Para tener un valor estable de presión de vapor, la entrada de agua debe ser variable en forma contínua y no On Off, pues la apertura y cierre brusco de caudal de agua varía la temperatura interna de dela caldera, y por lo tanto su presión. 

Por favor decime si lo que escribo sirve para algo, si pongo cosas que ya tenías en cuenta o si faltan detales.
Depende como se mida el caudal de vapor y agua, este dato puede ser linea ó cuadrático. Habría que conocer que equipo (no la marca, sino el proceso) se usa, pues sinó hay que preverlo en el programa del PLC

Espero tus novedades para avanzar
Un saludo


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 4, 2008)

bueno gracias de antemano por tu tiempo . 
el plc que utilizo es el allenbradley y el software donde utilizo es RSlogix 500 con el RSlinx y el Emulate para poder simulardo. 
la verdad no se como hacer la comunicacion entre plc y un proceso(nivel), y a la vez que los datos que ingresan se vean en la pc con el programa intouch.

gracias por el apoyo 

un saludo


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 4, 2008)

pasado mañana voy a tomarles unas fotos del modulo donde practico y los materiales con los que cuento y los programas.
para poder ser mas claro.

un saludo luis


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 8, 2008)

bueno ia intente bajar el tamaño asi que aqui les va...


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahora si llego.
Veo lo que tenés, me fijo que hacemso
Por ahora te preparo un diagrama de flujo y después avanzamos en el programa del PLC y el SCADA para tele supervisión


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 8, 2008)

gracias por el apoyo .
utilizo el programa RSlogix 500 , el RSlinx para la comunicacion . 
son los programas que utilizamos en senati. tambien estamos utilizando ultimamente el intouch para verlo graficamente y lo comunicamos con el plc .


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 9, 2008)

Adjuntos los esquemas de bloques de control de presión y nivel.
Estoy preparando un básico del programa para el PLC, sobre el que tendrás que trabajar vos
A la parte visual del Intouch no voy a llegar, solo levantaré un dibujo en BMP de una caldera con las tomas de señal, su posición y referencias


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 9, 2008)

El esquema de la caldera
Los caudalímetros, el transmisor de presión y las válvulas, de acuerdo a lo que vi en las fotos, se comunican con señales de 4 a 20 mA.
Por supuesto que todo lo dibujado  y propuestos, está minimizado al máximo. No considero el análisis de presiones ni temperaturas de los fluídos que no forman parte de la ecuación de comando.
De todos modos tanto el equipo Honeywell, el Foxboro y el IMT hacen todos los análisis y los transmiten en protocolo Hart, y se pueden agregar módulos para la transmisión en ModBus ó FipBus u otro protocolo compatible con la comunicación con un PLC A.B., tal como el SLC500.


----------



## zinyakar (Nov 18, 2008)

gracias por el apoyo
no he tenido tiempo para responder y darte las gracias
voy a realizar un diagrama para que veas exactamente lo que es el proyecto 
y de antemano gracias por la información.


----------



## miller2009 (Feb 10, 2009)

Los scadas te permiten realizar la grafica de tu proceso ej ( estamque de nivel de agua ),lo importante en este diseño es poder incluir en mi dibujo el nivel del agua tag:lit y atacho esa dirección ,ya sea plc mismo por medio de la comunicación que tenga ó via opc o programa que permita leer esas variables y dejarlas disponible ya en el computador mismo para una mejor compatibilidad.

Dentro lo importantes son los seteos de programación que van en función del algoritmo de control asociado y reflejos de historicos tendencia,control sobre una bomba del estamque esta sujetos a los privilegio asignados.

Cuando el scada no corresponde a la misma linea del fabricante programa para crear logica,programa de comunicación. hay que ioserve para esa marca especifica en lo que comunicaciònse trata.


----------



## lapm (Feb 26, 2009)

Que tengan un excelente día a todos los de este foro.

Permitanme presentarme, me llamo Luis, y soy estudiante de Ingeniería industrial. Bueno e encontrado éste foro y me parece expectacular y de antemano gracias por su la información que aquí comparten.

Un fvor que deseaba pedirles es que si tuvieran la amabilidad de darme aluna dirección en dónde pueda bajarme el programa Intouch 8.0, con un manual para así poder tener la capacidad de estudiar conjuntamente con todos ustedes y así poder aportar, ya que me enseñaron adquirir datos pero desde el programa LabView 7.0 y un PLC de OMRON, y es lo mismo que deseo hacer pero con INTOUCH. Agradecería a las personas que me puedan enviar alguna dirección o algún archivo que me pueda servir.

De antemo gracias por su atención
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Luis_electronica (Feb 27, 2009)

Te sugiero el P-CIM de Afcon, que la deacarga es gratuita y sirve para trabajar hasta 20 variables durante 59 minutos sin llave (en modo demo)
En la misma página que te paso, están TODOS los driver para TODOS los PLC estándard de mercado.
El Help está en inglés, pero si necesitas un arranque rápido, para eso estamos
Inscribite en la página www.afcon-inc.com, generas un nombre de usuario y password, vas a productos y descargas P-CIM versión 7.07. 
la única limitación:  NO CORRE CON VISTA


----------



## joseluis bendaña (Feb 28, 2009)

don luis electronica que tipo de plc esta usando em el control de nivel y presion de las calderas, estoy interezado en el control pid me podria adjuntar el esquema logico del control en el plc y darme una explicadita, muy amable


----------



## Luis_electronica (Mar 2, 2009)

José Luis: Yo uso preferentemente TWIDO y Micro de Schneider. Sinó uso S7 de Siemens. Ahora estoy estudiando alguna aplicación con Unitronics, en dos de sus modelos.
En todos los casos, hay un módulo PID ya previsto, que solo hay que rellenar usar.
En este mismo foro en el mes de noviembre pasado, subí el esquema de bloques de un control de presión y nivel. Aún estan disponibles los esquemas.
Si te sirven los PLC de nombrados de Schneider, son lo que más te puedo ayudar.
También tenés que defunir si vas a usar salida On/Off (abre y cierra 100%, si vas a abrir y cerrar por pulsos o la señal va a ser proporcional (4-20 / 0-10 V).
Estoy diponible para tu re consulta


----------



## joseluis bendaña (Mar 2, 2009)

por el momento estoy estudiando el plc micrologix  xx.x de allen bradley que como usted dice ya estan los bloques y solo es de introducir datos pero todavia tengo algunas dudas, pocas veces he observado o trabajado con los s7 pero si usted me envia la logica de programacion en este plc y me ayudara con mis dudas para entenderle a dicha logica seria tambien de gran ayuda, en sus documentos publicados anteriormente son muy buenos he visto algunos pero no he visto ninguno que contenga el programa, si es tan amable lo publica y luego lo descargo, lo analizo y luego le consulto, muchas gracias don Luis


----------



## CASTLE (Mar 11, 2009)

Buenas noches. saludos a todos..! Me llamo enrique y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica. Actualmente estoy en la etapa de pasantías para optar por el titulo. 
El proyecto q me corresponde es modernizar la instrumentacion y control en la zona humeda de una planta papelera donde actualmente los lazos son de tipo neumaticos..Para este caso me piden que utilice controladores honeywell UDC 3000, 3300 o 3500 y que integre un sistema de cotrol supervisorio para poder monitorear las variables de interes. El problema esta en que no se como realizar ese sistema de control en visual basic 6.0 o lenguaje C. Aunque tambien puede ser utilizando un software scada pero no se cual seria el adecuado ....si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.. Gracias!


----------



## Luis_electronica (Mar 17, 2009)

Enrique
Los equipos de Honeywell que mencionás, tienen los lazos de control PID a bordo. O sea que en tu interfaz en la PC (HMI: Interfaz hombre máquina) solo deberías presentar un ideograma de la instalación, ventanas de texto donde reflejar los datos instantáneos y una ventana oculta donde fijarías los parámetros principales de control (set point, valores del PID, alarmas, etc.)
Respecto del uso de C ó C+, o la opción en Visual, estas son para etapa de estudio para comprender la base de la vinculación con un proceso con una interfaz gráfica. 
Pero en la práctica NO SE USA, pues no se compensan las horas de programación, las bibliotecas y facilidades resueltas de los programas enlatados.
Te sugiero que bajes de www.afcon-inc.com una versión del P-CIM 7.07, viene completa y funciona libre por 60 minutos con 20 variables.
Podes usar protocolos ModBus o uno específico de Honeywell, y de ahí seguimos para adelante
Un saludo, y avisa culaquier novedad.


----------



## CASTLE (Mar 18, 2009)

Saludos Sr. Luis_Electronica que tal es un placer conocerle...

Con respecto a lo que me dijo acerca de los los controladores honeywell esta en lo correcto porque ellos poseen lazos PID aunque no en todos los lazos usare esa configuracion. 
Lo que tiene que ver con la interfaz solo tengo que hacer o mejor dicho mostrar por pantalla el estado de las variables con las cuales vaya a trabajar en el SCADA y asi de esta manera monitorearlas y controlarlas(cambiar set point, las cttes PID, entre otras). Ademas tengo que crear historicos, alarmas y graficar (el set point y la variable de proceso).
En lo concerniente al uso de lenguaje C o Visual Basic fue declinada esa opcion ya que se planteo el uso de un software SCADA comercial y fue aceptada dicha propuesta. El software P-CIM 7.70 lo tengo instalado en mi PC ya que fue dado por un profesor de la uni y Solo "aprendi" lo basico. Pero se me presenta un problema al momento de utilizar la libreria de Simbol Factory ya que solo me permite escoger un solo elemento en cada una de las opciones que ella posee y en el proceso que estoy trabajando existen elementos que solo se encuentran en simbol factory.
No entiendo como realizar una grafica, crear una base de datos, crear alarmas, colocar ventanas de texto para poder poner los valores del set point y las demas variables en P-CIM.

Le agradeceria mucho su ayuda con respecto a esos puntos en especial.
Sin mas que agregar me despido quedando en espera de su respuesta.

Muchas gracias por su respuesta anterior y por la sugerencia de usar P-CIM


----------



## thekillers (Abr 10, 2009)

tengo un problema tengo un controlador que tiene salida modbus rs-485 pero no se como llevar la señal al intouch,
pero en el opc no aparece el driver de esta marca que es RKC  ojo el modbus  de este equpo es propietario 

veo que ustedes manejan y conocen el tema 
a ver si me pueden ayudar

gracias


----------



## Luis_electronica (Abr 11, 2009)

Estimado, yo desde acá (lejos), pienso que el problema para lleer el instrumento, es más un problema de configuración que de Modbus propietario.
Deberías definir las características de la transmisión 

Modbus RTU (8 bits) ó ASCII (7 bits)
Un caso típico es Modbus RTU 19200 bps, 8N1  indica velocidad 19200, 8 bits, sin paridad (N) 1 bit de parada
Paridad, bit de parada, velocidad (BPS), cantidad de bits de la palabra escrita y o leída por el instrumento (puede ser de 4 ó 5 dígitos por lo general)***
Estos datos seguramente estarán disponibles en le hoja de datos y/o en alguna página del instrumento

Luego deberías saber que palabras quieres comunicar, tambén de la tabla que deberá acompañar el instrumento. Esta tabla puede estar en números decimales o hexadecimales para hacerte más caro el trabajo.
A la palabra que te indica el manual, por ejemplo Temperatura actual (PV) 4401 ó Set point (SP) 4405, debes agregar adelante la característica de la misma
Para escribir una plabra de bits: 3, para leerla 4. Con el ejemplo que te doy del PV, la lectura sería *4*4401
Si quieres escribir el Set piont de un controlador, sería *3*4405.

Si lo que se debe ler o escibir es un bit (Alarma ó borrar alarma), el número a anteceder sería así
Escribir *0*0001 ó leer   *1*0002
Donde 0001 es el reset y 0002 es la alarma

Verás que entre un dígito de característica y los 4 dñigitos de cada palabra, he usado siempre 5 cifras, que se corresponde a lo indicado en *** que indiqué más arriba

Bien, conociendo estos datos, seguramente podrás configurar el protocolo de comunicación de Intuch.

Queda desearte suerte, que siempre, pero siempre hace falta. Después del primer millón ya se vá solo
Luis


----------



## thekillers (Abr 14, 2009)

tienes razon si hay esos datos que me indicas gracias por la ayuda de ahi te preguntare mas
gracias

tengo otro equipo  pero las  direcciones estan en exadecimal del 1000h hasta 2000h en el opc escogi modbus serial de ahi puse hexa y address a 1  pero cuando le quiero poner 41000h no me deja o le pongo datos en decimal y no exa  como lo paso a 4400 como me dices  y de paso no se  por que se usa 40001 hasta 49999 por que lo use para enlazar a un plc porque en su manual lo decia ,  aparecia modbus address (IEC:%MW16) Y enstandar (4001+16)

ademas hay otro  controlador de otra marca  no aparece las direcciones en numeros sino en letras como M1 que significa  lectura real de temperatura  que no esta sujeto a numeros. 

estuve preguntado en otros sitios y me dicen es por tiene modbus ansi que es propietario osea no es modbus abierto o standar 
que hago en ese caso yo supongo tener su propio driver.

pegunto todo de paso para no molestar tu tiempo

ayuda


----------



## CASTLE (May 2, 2009)

saludos a todos..

quisiera saber si alguien tiene el manual del SCADA In Touch para que me hiciera el favor de enviarmelo ya que no he podido descargarlo por internet..

agradecido con el que pueda colaborar conmigo..


----------



## ingegus (May 8, 2009)

Buenos dias a Todos, soy relativamente nuevo en el foro y mi ubicacion es en la ciudad de Morelia Mich. Mexico, en primer lugar estoy a sus ordenes para lo que pueda apoyar en la medida de mis posibilidades, los felicito por el intercmbio de información y todo el aprendisaje que aqui se desarrolla. He trabajado un poco con plc´s Allen Bradley y Siemens, paneles Allen Bradley, Siemens, B&R con software PanelBuilder y Zenon principalmente en aplicaciones como etiquetadoras para la industria embotelladora de la marca Sidel principalmente, en el area de servicio. No se si sea el foro adecuado para exponer la siguiente inquietud y solicitud que tengo, por lo que les pido me lo comenten y de antemano gracias.
Actualmente tengo la necesidad de presentar una propuesta de servicio para un cliente que que tiene una planta procesadora de aceite, ellos tienen un PLC Siemens s7-300 y un panel Siemens desarrollado con Protool, la comunicacion la tienen enlazada con profibus y ethernet, la necesidad de ellos es ingresar nuevas entradas y salidas digitales y analogicas por supuesto en el plc y en su panel, yo en lo personal no tengo experiencia en Protool, he trabajado con Panel Builder y Zenon y he visto proyectos con protool y supongo que no debe ser muy diferente. Mi interes en exponerle esta necesidad es la de buscar apoyo tecnico en Protool para modificar una pantalla, enlazando estas nuevas variables al Panel para su monitoreo y manipulacion.


----------



## Tito_Pineda (May 16, 2009)

Buenas a  todos, soy nuevo aca y necesito mucha ayuda, estoy en el ultimo año de Ing. Electronica tratando de preparar mi proyecto de grado que es automatizar los procesos de una Planta de Servicios Industriales (en una fabrica de jugos aca en Paraguay), cuyos servicios son la de proporcionar agua, aire y vapor a la Planta de Produccion para la fabricacion de sus productos, el tema es confundido a cerca de como encarar el proyecto,  el vapor se optiene por medio de una caldera a combustion de fuel oil, la misma no tiene ningun tipo de alarma, señalizacion de su estado por lo que si es que tiene un fuera de servicio por algun motivo toda la produccion para, hasta que se re establesca el servicio de vapor, pasa lo mismo con los servicios de agua y aire seco. 
Mis dudad son donde serian los puntos mas convenientes para la instalacion de sensores, PLCs y que tipo de comunicacion usar para los sensores a los PLCs y a las PCs
Es decir necesito mucha ayuda... 
             Desde ya muchas a gracias a todos, saludos Tito


----------



## ingegus (May 18, 2009)

Mis dudad son donde serian los puntos mas convenientes para la instalacion de sensores, PLCs y que tipo de comunicacion usar para los sensores a los PLCs y a las PCs 

Hola Tito_Pineda, efectivamente necesitas mucha ayuda al parecer pero posiblemente necesites solo reorganizar tus necesidades, lo que te sugiero primero es hacer una descripcion cualitativa del funcionamiento de tu sistema, es decir describir la forma como funciona tu sistema de caldera, de aire seco, de agua, etc. que elementos tiene, como funciona que caracteristicas tecnicas tienen sus elementos y como esta interconectado todo, que tiene funcionamiento manual, que tiene funcionamiento automatico y con que caracteristicas y despues hacer una descripcion de como quieres que funcione, analizarlo y tratar de ver en simulacion su funcionamiento y si estan de acuerdo empezar a implementar el sistema de manera automatica. Esto como ves puede ser muy extenso pero puede ser una secuencia que llevandola paso a paso puedes lograr la automatizacion que necesitas.
Para ayudarte de manera concreta creo que se necesitan detalles concretos y especificos de lo que quieres automatizar, espero te pueda servir estos comentarios y estoy a tus ordenes, que tengas un buien dia.


----------



## Tito_Pineda (May 18, 2009)

Ingenius, buenas tardes... muchas gracias por las sugerencias, las descripciones de las que me hablas las he hecho, no en forma muy detallada, las tres secciones: vapor (caldera), aire y agua tienen un cierto grado de independencia unas unas de otras, he hecho un diagrama en bloque de estas partes que me gustaria compartirlas con vos a ver que te parecen, si contactamos por el msn te estaria muy agradecido, mi direccion es tito_pineda@hot y mil gracias por tus sugerencias, que tengas muy buenas tardes.


----------



## ingegus (May 18, 2009)

Tito_Pineda con todo gusto te hechamos la mano, pero seria interesante que subieras aqui en este foro los diagramas a bloques para que no solo yo sino todos los que esten en posibilidad de ayudarte te puedan ofrecer su apoyo y asi como tu habra quien pueda aprobechar esta enseñanza y aprendamos todos que es la idea. 
Te envio un cordial saludo y que tengas un buen dia.


----------



## Tito_Pineda (May 19, 2009)

Buen dia Ingegus, trate de adjuntar los archivos de los que hablabamos pero los tamaños permitidos de los adjuntos son muy pequeños asi que no los pude subir aqui, me hubiese gustado compartirlo con todos, asi que no se como lo podriamos hacer...?
Saludos y que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Apuleyo (May 19, 2009)

Algún tutorial grosso de SCADA? Gracias


----------



## rosely_verenice_cruz (Jul 7, 2009)

hola. buenos días. estoy empezando a conocer este software (Intouch), pero quería ver si alguien puede ayudarme. El problema que tengo es que una pc tenía instalada una aplicación de intouch, funcionaba bien pero después dejó de reconocer la licencia, por software de terceros, ahora el problema es q se ha formateado la pc y sigue igual, no reconoce la licencia pero se ha probado en otra pc (laptop) y funciona muy bien, entonces por qué en la pc original no funciona, estoy desesperada, alguien puede comentar? Gracias


----------



## zamar (Jul 13, 2009)

Andreina dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Carlos gracias por tus aportes  , ya te agragué al msn.
> 
> ...




Andreina:

Seria interesante saber al final como te fue en la implementación del scada, con cual software conectastes los controladores y cual fue el protocolo utilizado.


----------



## LUIS ANDRES (Jul 19, 2009)

hola amigos , quiera saber si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el winn cc, para los hmi de siemesn , debido a que tengo solo el demo y dura 15 dias y luego tengo que formatear el pc para volver a instalarlo.


----------



## FaLc0n (Ago 4, 2009)

Comunidad, soy nuevo por aquí, estaba investigando un poco acerca de un  trabajo que tengo en la Universidad el cual consiste en poder realizar un plc con la ayuda de scada de matlab. tengo entendido que el scada es un lenguaje de programación gráfico con el cuál puedo realizar el plc, pero para esto necesito un software adicional como lookout etc.. cómo relaciono al matlab con esto porque es imprescindible hacer el plc con el matlab?
de antemano muy agradecido.
Falcon


----------



## Rojas Daniel (Ago 7, 2009)

hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente,, estoy en los primeros pasos de calibración de instrumentos y me gustaria recibir información sobre los pasos a seguir para calibrar un transmisor de presión diferencial   desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Apuleyo (Oct 28, 2009)

> Comunidad, soy nuevo por aquí, estaba investigando un poco acerca de un trabajo que tengo en la Universidad el cual consiste en poder realizar un plc con la ayuda de scada de matlab


Es un poco tarde... pero... un SCADA es un sistema para supervisar un proceso controlado por un PLC, podés visualizar, como operario por ejemplo, las variables de tu proceso y manipularlas desde un PC remoto.
Supongo que lo que tenès que usar en MATLAB es el GUIDE y obviamente diseñar tu programita que adquiera los datos del PLC a travéz de algún puerto o placa de adquisición para manipularlos.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 29, 2009)

Buenas!
No he leido todo el este post porque estoy apurado... luego lo leeré, pero...
Estoy queriendo meterme en el mundo del SCADA y PLC, y no se por donde empezar... estoy averiguando por cursos de RSLogix pero no entiendo como se manejan esos cursos, en internet no hay mucho, ademas no consigo un trabajo acorde a la automatización... solo conozco la lógica de relé (que la manejo muy bien) y tengo la base de lenguajes varios (c++, borlan, delphi, etc)... la cosa es que yo creia que sabía programar un PLC perfectamente, pero en una entrevista me mostraron el RSLogic y no entendía nada... ¿como empezaron ustedes? saben donde puedo capacitarme????!!!!


----------



## darioabcd (Nov 19, 2009)

electronico dijo:


> Saludos a todos... quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el uso del software PCIM que es un SCADA para automatizacion... resulta que mi principal problema es realizar los scripts de control para poder darle ordenes al PCIM.. tengo que simular un sistema de paletizado pero esa parte de control que tengo entendido lo hacen los scripts, no tengo idea de como hacerlos.....
> Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo...
> De antemano muchas gracias....


 
Estimado,respecto a este tema, o el que precisen, relativo al software SCADA P-CIM, será un placer ayudarlos.

Quedo a vuestra entera disposición. Un abrazo! Dario


----------



## GuizmoTony (Nov 29, 2009)

LUIS ANDRES dijo:


> hola amigos , quiera saber si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el winn cc, para los hmi de siemesn , debido a que tengo solo el demo y dura 15 dias y luego tengo que formatear el pc para volver a instalarlo.



Hola. Si no consiques eso, microsoft dispone de Microsoft Virtual PC.

Es como un ordenador dentro de otro ordenador. Puede probar a instalar en uno de ellos, con la ventaja de que puedes utilizar discos virtuales para deshacer, supongo que con alterar la hora del PC podrias evitarte el tener que formatear.

Saludos.


----------



## ulisesaeg (Feb 18, 2010)

Bns a todos en el Foro, soy nuevo y tengo un problema con Ifix V.5 ya que no tengo la Licencia me gustaria saber si alguien de ustedes podria intercambiar licencias conmigo cuento con licencias de Allen Bradley les dejo mi correo
ums_jossy@hotmail.com


----------



## marcial12313 (Feb 19, 2010)

Y no tendran por ahi algun manual del InTouch  de Wonderware


----------



## ulisesaeg (Feb 19, 2010)

Que tal marcial aqui les dejo a todos una pagina que encontre para descargar manuales de todos los sistemas SCADAS que ahi en el  mercado espero y les sean utiles al igual que me puedan ayudar con algunas licencias gracias

http://www.infoplc.net/Enlace/Enlaces_SCADA.htm


----------

